# The menstrual Period



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

I was wondering.. i stoped taking the pill in november and i haven't had my period since...Is this something to worry about??(I'm not pregnant!!)


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I would call your dr and set up an appt to make sure everything is OK.Are you positive, beyond the shadow of a doubt, that you couldn't be pregnant?Some women have irregular periods. Were yours regular before the pill? Whether this is natural for you to skip periods or a sign of a problem, your doc and let you know if all is OK and maybe help make it OK if it's not.


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

yes i am sure i'm not pregnant







before i start taking the pill my periods were very regular.maybe it's just because i've been taking these stupid hormones for more then 3 years!!







i'm gonna wait for one month and then if nothing has happend i'm gonna see a doctor..this is very nice tough







no extra pain!!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It might not hurt to give the doc's office a call and see what they have to say. My understanding was that most women's cycles get back to normal relatively quickly. It sounds like you are 4 months late at this point...why wait another month?I've been on the pill for 10 years and at some point I'm going to want to go off of it. I was really regular before the pill. I'm curious as to whether the doc will say this is something that is not uncommon. I know that some bc like Depo shots can delay the return of periods, but I thought ovulation and all that stuff returned right away when the pill was stopped.


----------



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've never been "regular" unless I was on the pill myself. Check with your dr. depending on your age, they say it's not good if you've never had kids to go more than 3 months or so without a period. They usually give me a set of pills for 10 days that are basically like the last 10 days of your birthcontrol pills and it forces a period. I generally go anywhere from 45-75 days in between periods, but when I'm pushing the 75 day area I call the doc and have one "forced". I have not had children am 33, so don't worry too much, but still call your Doc.Also, I do abdominal massage when I'm not in a D stage and it usually starts to regulate me. Email me at sraine###aol.com if you're interested in the instructions, it's a pdf file.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I usually get a period within two days of stopping the pills at the end of a pack. I'd check with your doctor. I wish I never had to have a stinking period ever again!


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Honu. get the pill injection, it stops them if you arelucky. It is a side effect, but one i like very much!!You get it once every 12 weeks. i have been havin it a year and have had 2 vry light and slow periods in that time.As for stopping a pill, i know lots of women who have taken a long time to get their periods back after long term use. Still speak to your doctor, but don't fret about it!Lisa


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Honu, there are several of us here who are currently or who used to take birth control continuously to prevent periods. No placebos, just start a new pack. You have to use a monophasic pill for that (no ortho tricyclen types) and of course should check with your doc. My doc said I could go a year without a period, but I would stop and have one after 3-4 months. I'd usually start spotting around then and I figured that was my body telling me it was time to have a period. I'd usually start about 2-3 days after taking off the patch, so it was nice and predictable, unlike some of the injections. Plus those scare me, that if I didn't like the way they affected me I'd be stuck with them for a while.I took continuous birth control with Desogen birth control pills and then with the ortho evra patch. Doing continuous BCP helped my IBS symptoms as well as eliminating the monthly CRAMPS and migraines. I've been having periods monthly the last few months and boy was I spoiled when I didn't have to deal with them as often!! It was wonderful.


----------



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

Just as a recommendation from my own gyno., and from someone who has had cervical cancer, it's Ok to not have periods for a while, but if we've not had children yet (has something to do with a change in hormones), we become more prone to developing problems if we don't have one at least every 3-4 months. Just check it out before you make any decisions. I was lucky and they caught it because I go for paps every year. Not all of us do that. If they had not caught it and I waited the "regular" every three year cycle for paps I would have had serious trouble.Don't want to freak you out, just want to keep you safe!Stace


----------

